# Diamond Painting



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I have discovered diamond painting. I find it very relaxing. It is similar to paint by number and cross stitching. Something different from the usual crafts I do. Anybody else try it?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Diamond Painting: The Ultimate Beginner's Guide For 2021


What is Diamond Painting? Get started with the ultimate 2021 Diamond Painting beginner's guide by Paint With Diamonds™. Shop 3,000+ officially licensed Diamond Painting Kits.




paintwithdiamonds.com





Never heard of it. Had to look it up. Interesting.


----------



## Layres63 (9 mo ago)

dodgesmammaw said:


> I have discovered diamond painting. I find it very relaxing. It is similar to paint by number and cross stitching. Something different from the usual crafts I do. Anybody else try it?


I have been doing diamond painting for while now and enjoy it quite a bit. I have one problem someone may know the answer to....made a mistake had to take a bunch of diamonds off canvas now they are very sticky anyone know what would clean that sticky glue off without ruining the diamonds of course.??


----------



## LindaP57 (9 mo ago)

Layres63 said:


> I have been doing diamond painting for while now and enjoy it quite a bit. I have one problem someone may know the answer to....made a mistake had to take a bunch of diamonds off canvas now they are very sticky anyone know what would clean that sticky glue off without ruining the diamonds of course.??


You can use baby wipes.


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

Nail polish remover will also remove many types of sticky glue residue... I don't polish my nails, lol, but I keep a bottle of that stuff in the bathroom cabinet just for the purpose of removing glue. 'Goo Gone' is also handy for removing glue and other funky residues.


----------



## LindaP57 (9 mo ago)

Hard Aground said:


> Nail polish remover will also remove many types of sticky glue residue... I don't polish my nails, lol, but I keep a bottle of that stuff in the bathroom cabinet just for the purpose of removing glue. 'Goo Gone' is also handy for removing glue and other funky residues.


In most cases I'd agree with you, but in this case, I'd be afraid that both of them would mess up the little resin drills (beads). Not to mention that they would be hard to clean with them, especially the nail polish remover. The drills aren't much bigger than a plastic headed straight pin head. The baby wipe work, this is what all the "painters" use.


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

Okey-dokey, I've never seen a "diamond painting" before, so pardon my ignorance, lol.


----------



## LindaP57 (9 mo ago)

Hard Aground said:


> Okey-dokey, I've never seen a "diamond painting" before, so pardon my ignorance, lol.


No problem. 🥰


----------

